# 650 h1 artic cat snorkel



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

does anyone have pics and a matrials list for the 2011 650 h1 artic cat im doing my brute and my buddy wants to do his artic cat thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/70-snorkeling-jetting/10959-another-snork-thread.html

Beautiful flower pictures to brighten your day on Webshots


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hope those help. Is that the right model?


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

i think it looks like it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok I dunno why that link says that but it does go to pictures of his snorkel lol


----------

